# Moebius Monster Scenes Hanging Cage



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well just finished up on another Monsters scenes The Hanging Cage brought back from the dead Thanks to Moebius and Dencomm:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool build Dan!! I like the way you've done the glowing embers and the woodwork. The cage itself looks good too. What colour did you use on it? 
I've never had this kit and I never noticed the spikes in the bottom before!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Cool build Dan!! I like the way you've done the glowing embers and the woodwork. The cage itself looks good too. What colour did you use on it?
> I've never had this kit and I never noticed the spikes in the bottom before!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Chris.


Thanks for the compliments Chris and how the cage was done?I first primed it down after that set and was dried then sprayed it with Tamiya silver inside and out.Then at about a foot away held a can of Krylon rust color primer and spray a mist on to it giving the affect of old aged metal thats been in a damp area for a long period of time and then sprayed dullcote to seal and protect.The rope wich doesnt come with the kit you can pick up at any craft store.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool Dan...another Classic brought back to life, Great Job :thumbsup: and BTW thanks for the painting tips...Man I love this place!
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Mcdee for the compliments and your welcome on the painting tips:thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Another excellent build, Dan! Again, your buildups on here are the reason I went ahead and bought these kits!! I hope they're giving you some sort of a finder's fee for turning those of us, who were going to pass on these, into purchasers of the whole series!!

BTW, just out of curiosty, how many completed kits do you have on display at this point? In how many rooms?

Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Wayne for the compliments:thumbsup:.As for how many kits gotten done so far well compared to the bunch that are stacking up downstairs not enough:freak: and got more coming in the mail soon:dude:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Great work, Dan! I was thinking of incorporating the Pendulum and the Hanging Cage on the same base...think they'll fit?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> Great work, Dan! I was thinking of incorporating the Pendulum and the Hanging Cage on the same base...think they'll fit?


Thanks for the compliments and will the pendulum fit on the cages base not really sure but once that one gets finished will try it out.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Dan,

Great job on the Hanging Cage...

Not sure if the Pendulum will fit right on the same base as the Hanging Cage as it is pretty big...but it sort of has a base itself as the table of the Pendulum. I have an original Pendulum so I can see how big it is built.

Keep 'em coming!

MMM


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Coolness as usual Wolfman!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Dan,
> 
> Great job on the Hanging Cage...
> 
> ...


I was going to make a mold of the Hanging Cage base and pour a couple extras in Hydrocal for the Pendulum or to make a larger diorama.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

With a good paint job and good positioning of the figures, like in this diorama, it is easy to see why the Monster Scenes were banned!:dude:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

As usual...blah blah blah...great Job Wolfie!!!! Seriously!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks again all for the compliments on the cage here


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Dan, Dan, Dan,

What can I say that hasn't been said above? I am once again awed by your abilities.

Al


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Love the stones and the wood finish, Wolfie.
Be funny to add a couple of teentsie marshmallows or weenies on on of the torture implements, then stick the assembly onto the hot coals.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Al,mrmurph Thanks for the compliments:thumbsup:


----------



## Scarecroodle (Sep 20, 2011)

Can the cage itself can open/contain a character?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Scarecroodle said:


> Can the cage itself can open/contain a character?


Yes and the cage is actually made for the victim


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very nice build Dan, bravo!


----------

